# Update to firearm in moving boat ticket.



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> See the way I read that is by the very last sentence. It says you can retrieve dead or crippled birds if you are not under power or forward progress has stopped. Pretty cut and dry to me.


It's kind of screwy that it's ok if you are hunting sea ducks but not divers on the Great Lakes. Very little if any difference. The only difference being the letter of the law.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

And this is the section on transporting a loaded firearm in a boat.......

(2) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3), (4), or (5), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, unless the firearm is unloaded and enclosed in a case, unloaded and carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded in a motorized boat.(3) A person with a disability may transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the firearm is unloaded and the vehicle is operated at a speed of not greater than 10 miles per hour. A person with a disability may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take an animal from in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the vehicle is not moving. The department may demand proof of eligibility under this subsection. An individual shall possess proof of his or her eligibility under this subsection and furnish the proof upon the request of a peace officer.(4) An individual may transport or possess an unloaded firearm in or upon a vehicle on a sporting clays range.(5) An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may transport or possess an uncased firearm with a loaded magazine on a personal assistive mobility device if the action is open. An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take game from a personal assistive mobility device if each of the following applies: 
a) The personal assistive mobility device is not moving.(b) The individual holds a valid base license under section 43523a, holds any other necessary license under part 435, and complies with all other laws and rules for the taking of game.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> It's kind of screwy that it's ok if you are hunting sea ducks but not divers on the Great Lakes. Very little if any difference. The only difference being the letter of the law.


Theses are all state laws that mirror federal regulations. 

I'm waiting on a federal agent friend of mine to get back with me and clarify what exactly subpart K refers too.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

dead short said:


> And this is the section on transporting a loaded firearm in a boat.......
> 
> (2) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3), (4), or (5), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, unless the firearm is unloaded and enclosed in a case, unloaded and carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded in a motorized boat.(3) A person with a disability may transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the firearm is unloaded and the vehicle is operated at a speed of not greater than 10 miles per hour. A person with a disability may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take an animal from in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the vehicle is not moving. The department may demand proof of eligibility under this subsection. An individual shall possess proof of his or her eligibility under this subsection and furnish the proof upon the request of a peace officer.(4) An individual may transport or possess an unloaded firearm in or upon a vehicle on a sporting clays range.(5) An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may transport or possess an uncased firearm with a loaded magazine on a personal assistive mobility device if the action is open. An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take game from a personal assistive mobility device if each of the following applies:
> a) The personal assistive mobility device is not moving.(b) The individual holds a valid base license under section 43523a, holds any other necessary license under part 435, and complies with all other laws and rules for the taking of game.


Thanks dude. I'm aware of the law now.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

dead short said:


> Theses are all state laws that mirror federal regulations.
> 
> I'm waiting on a federal agent friend of mine to get back with me and clarify what exactly subpart K refers too.


Subpart K would be for the states that have a dedicated sea duck zone. At least I would think. I know guys that hunt out there that light birds up under power.


----------

